
Show HN: A gayer “lolcat” (CLI text colourizer) - owouwuowo
https://github.com/ms-jpq/gay
======
ksaj
I have a feature request - something to keep foreground from being the same
colour as the background. Otherwise there is a lot of unreadable text.

It's actually a useful utility for your Pride Month dashboard: cal |gay -c24

~~~
owouwuowo
thats actually a hardish problem to solve.

I originally had a feature like that, but I just couldn't figure out what
background colours to use.

For example the asexual flag here
[https://ladygeekgirl.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/asexual-
fla...](https://ladygeekgirl.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/asexual-flag.png)

Its black, grey, white, and dark purple, I just don't know what kind of
background colour would actually make text more legible.

I could do different background colours for each gradient, but thats probably
even ugiler.

Do you have any suggestions?

------
conradev
Does this support 24-bit true color?

~~~
jmgrosen
It appears so! [https://github.com/ms-
jpq/gay/blob/95129960bc94f017648b93944...](https://github.com/ms-
jpq/gay/blob/95129960bc94f017648b93944cfa65205fc646ab/gay#L215-L216)

------
buboard
Thats a kinda insensitive stereotype

~~~
owouwuowo
I certainly do not mean to cause offense to LGBT people, in fact I am one of
them!

I don't see how having a CLI tool that prints our flags insensitive tho.

~~~
buboard
not all gays subscribe to being flamboyant/colourful

